# Hello all...Tilly and Harry go to the seaside!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

It's been a wee while but I just thought I would share some pics of my two (you can tell it is half-term as I am normally in a Sunday evening school planning panic!) 

Well we had a lovely, impromptu trip to the coast today, it started off as a walk 'somewhere DIFFERENT' than the normal field...then it progressed into, 'lets just drive and see where we end up' then we saw sense and decided we all love the beach so that would be a better plan. My parents fancied it too and they called my aunt and uncle with their dogs...so then it ended up in a full blown family beach walk! It was FREEZING, bracing winds off the North Sea but it was the best walk we've had in ages! 

Tilly didn't seem to notice the freezing conditions and ploughed right in as only a golden retriever can!









Rich being very silly with his boy Harry









My uncle being just as silly with his dog Maisie









Tilly forging ahead...I can get over this EASY









and so we all follow!









Tilly and Harry, are as usual, the entertainment!









Harry and the very annoying Hound Maisie...gawd they can make some noise!









Tilly, the only one that braved the sea!









...and to add a bit of class we watched a spot of Polo on the beach!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

The dogs sure can fool you looking at the pictures of them, must be nice out!
Then the people pictures tell otherwise!
Still looks like fun.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well it's great to see the dynamic duo in action again, it was freezing down here today so must have been cold on the beach, but it looks like they had fun and that's all that counts


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like you had great fun, lovely photos. I bet you were happy to have a nice hot cuppa afterwards!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just driving to see where you end up--fabulous idea. What a day!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like they all had a blast! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> Just driving to see where you end up--fabulous idea. What a day!


oh we do do that sometimes!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a great trip! I love seeing the adventures of Tilly and Harry!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a fun day! So good to see you, Harry & Tilly again! Missed you!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like a yucky day, but the dogs definitely don't seem to mind! It looks like they had a great time...lucky dogs.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. We've been missing Harry and Tilly around here! How are Tilly's poor feet doing? Are her nails OK these days?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Harry and Tilly are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place! I loved the pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a great outing for you and the pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great outing for you all, love the pictures.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely Pic's as usual Emma and it was freezing here as well is it ever going to get any warmer or have we gone back to the ice age :uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks so cold but it doesnt matter to the pups. You are such a great Mom to take them out there on a cold day. But Tilly doesnt seem to mind that cold water. Give Harry a big kiss. Love that black and white boy. everytime I see him, I think of Hooch saying that.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a fun time for your pups! Love the pics!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

mdoats said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. We've been missing Harry and Tilly around here! How are Tilly's poor feet doing? Are her nails OK these days?


Hi there, thanks for asking after her...she isn't TOO bad, she still loses them now and then but it seems to happen a lot quicker than it used to so we don't get all the infections that we used to. She is off a lot of the medication which I am pleased with, she is generally doing a lot better. Thanks again, hope you and yours are well!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for all your lovely comments everyone, its nice to be back!


----------

